#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-05
<dwhitfie> sorry for the logoffs. Natty is being douchey
<twopoint718> douglasawh: that's okay
<elisa87> hi
<elisa87> how much is the house rental in wisconsin madison per month(or per year)?
<twopoint718> elisa87: it looks like they've answered in #wilug :)
<elisa87> yeah
<elisa87> thx twopoint718
<elisa87> it's a good room
<elisa87> i like the ppl at wisc
<elisa87> they are warm
<elisa87> anyone from wisc?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-06
<douglasawh> elisa87 what do you mean from wisc?
<lostson> ok then
<elisa87> hi
<elisa87> what were the other channels for wisc and madison?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-07
<h00k> Greetings.
<lostson> no loitering!
<shaggins> bots are rather boring. What happened to the so-called friendly Wisconsinites?
<lostson> its been nice outside so everyone is outside
<nickmoeck> it's Wednesday, so we're not drunk yet
<nickmoeck> Maybe by tomorrow
<shaggins> wasted wednesdays
<lostson> i thought it was thirsty thursdays ?
<lostson> guess i need to catch up time to put some vodka in me coffee
<mikeputnam> hmm
<mikeputnam> vodka pepsi's are ok
<mikeputnam> not sure about coffee though
<mikeputnam> whatever gets the job done i supp[ose
<shaggins> baileys in the coffee for irish coffee is delicious
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-04-04
<twopoint718> Just wanted to drop in and pester about the MadLUG meeting this Saturday!
<twopoint718> It is called "Let's Talk About Shells" or shell lightning talks (5-min presentations)
<twopoint718> http://www.meetup.com/madlug/events/57860972/
